# Cloudy/milky white water- water change



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning all. 

So I mix up a batch or water for my weekly water change. 
Vertex Ro di and Instant ocean - reef crystal. 

Just like always, holding tank, lid, heater and Maxi jet pump. 
I go to work and I come home to a tank of milky white water. 
I am stumped. Salinity went from 1.025 before I left to 1.016 when i got home, Cal is at 280 and Alk is at 6 (just tested)

I take the pump out and let it settle over night but with no luck.
Does anyone have any suggestions?
What could have caused this?

I am on my last bag of reef crystal so flushing it is not my first choice but putting it in the display, is not going to happen. 

Thank you in advance. 
MP


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry no answer. I use RC for years and water always milky in the beginning, but just approximately for a hour . I have pump running 24/7

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*water change*



sig said:


> sorry no answer. I use RC for years and water always milky in the beginning, but just approximately for a hour . I have pump running 24/7


That's the weird part. In the past it has been the same for me too. Cloudy for an hour and then it clears up after mixing, this is different. It's been almost 24 hours and it's still cloudy. 
I just spent 20 minutes washing the pump, a chaulky white grit kept coming out.

I have taken the saltwater milk out of the holding tank and put it into a sterile rubbermaid bin.
I guess I wait, but in the meantime- off to Canada corals to get more water and ill try again

thanks sig

MP


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

New bucket? Maybe the elements got separated during transport.
You know it is recommended to roll the bucket a few times, to mix the salt again. 

When I do the WC, I use 4 HD orange buckets to mix IORC, and every time I have different salinity readings for the same amount of salt I put in the buckets. I believe there is a reason why IORC is the cheapest salt on the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Reef crap... I mean crystal.*

Claud,

I'm actually using the bags. I tried a bucket last time and found the same thing, really inconsistent. 
I think i will take your advise and will mix it, HD bucket at a time, this way, I am not wasting 20 gallons of water. 
I have used so much water recently, shit I could have filled a pool. Lol

Needless to say, i will be switching salts. One bag, high nitrates, next bag looks like chaulk. 
It was suggested to go with H2O. Does anyone have insight/info on it?
Keep in mind, I have a very LPS dominate tank.

Thanks everyone.
MP


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

MPreston said:


> It was suggested to go with H2O. Does anyone have insight/info on it?


This is something I am interested in, too. I am pending between H2O and Red Sea.

Btw, where can I find Red Sea Coral Pro around Oakville?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MPreston said:


> Claud,
> 
> Needless to say, i will be switching salts. One bag, high nitrates, next bag looks like chaulk.
> It was suggested to go with H2O. Does anyone have insight/info on it?
> ...


Never had these problems and always use the bags. I never store salt in the open bag, but emptied in the airtight basket and use it as needed.
Look on the post 166

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2267696&page=7

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> Look on the post 166
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2267696&page=7


And # 174

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2004/9/aafeature

I know the article is old, but I don't believe much changed since then.

@MPreston: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/files/H2Ocean Salt Analysis update_1.pdf


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> Never had these problems and always use the bags. I never store salt in the open bag, but emptied in the airtight basket and use it as needed.
> Look on the post 166
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2267696&page=7


+1 i've never had a problem with reef crystals. OP what's the temp on it? i noticed that it's milky white for like 1/2 hour or until the temp rises. oh and im about to crack open my first box soon, but i'll just take one bag at a time and put it in the soon empty reef crystals bucket. easy peasy.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I use reef crystals. I make my 5 gallons. Plug circulation pump. And pour 3 cups of salt. I use the pump like a vacuum and suck up the salt in the bottom and shred it. Really cloudy and after an hour clears up. The next day crystal clear. I "age" it 24 hours. Sometimes more. 

When I bought the salt I didn't mix it. I opened it up and added the three cups that I measured for 5 gallons of water to get 1.026. At first it never worked. I would have to add salt or water. Now, I out three cups in. Check the next day and pretty much right at 1.026 on the money. 

So, my lesson is buy the bucket and stir or shake it. Mix it however. Add to the water and keep track of measurements. Test for salinity and all the parameters you test in the tank. Make sure the numbers are within range. I found my bucket changed parameters as I use it so obviously it needed to be mixed. I occasionally test my mix to see how it's doing. So far so good. My tank parameters are bang on for the most part. 

That's my little routine . Good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

According to the specs on the bucket, 1/2 cup for each gallon will get 1.026. You already put more salt to get 1.026.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

sig said:


> Never had these problems and always use the bags. I never store salt in the open bag, but emptied in the airtight basket and use it as needed.
> Look on the post 166
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2267696&page=7


Thank you Sig, post is a good read. 
This might be where I'm going wrong- I don't keep mine in an airtight container. Honestly I usually just spin the bag closed, kinda like you spin a bread bag closed. 
I will definitely do a bit more reading into it. 
Thanks again


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

TankCla said:


> And # 174
> 
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2004/9/aafeature
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks Claud. 
"A little light reading"


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

QUOTE=Flexin5;558978]OP what's the temp on it? i noticed that it's milky white for like 1/2 hour or until the temp rises.[/QUOTE]

Flexin, 150w to 80', usually mix for atleast 24 hours. 
I have not had a problem up until this point with reef crystals, that's the strange part.
The last few batches ive mixed have been horrible


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

aquaman1 said:


> I use reef crystals. I make my 5 gallons. Plug circulation pump. And pour 3 cups of salt. I use the pump like a vacuum and suck up the salt in the bottom and shred it. Really cloudy and after an hour clears up. The next day crystal clear. I "age" it 24 hours. Sometimes more.
> So, my lesson is buy the bucket and stir or shake it. Mix it however. Add to the water and keep track of measurements. Test for salinity and all the parameters you test in the tank. Make sure the numbers are within range. I found my bucket changed parameters as I use it so obviously it needed to be mixed. I occasionally test my mix to see how it's doing. So far so good. My tank parameters are bang on for the most part.
> 
> That's my little routine . Good luck
> ...


Thank you aquaman1;559050. We all have our routines and up until this point mine have been going like clockwork, a few spikes and here and there but, nothing too intense.

I don't want people to think i can't mix up a batch for water change, recently I've just had crap luck. 
I've scrubbed all the equipment down, brought home 15 gallons (no RO system) and I'll give it a shot. Only difference, let the water warm to temp first and then added salt.... that an only mixed 5 gallons at a time. No more wasting 20 gallons


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh sorry. Wasn't saying you didn't know what you're doing. Not my intention. I was just saying That I stick to my routine. And I've seen changes in salt mix in one bucket. So the possibility for uneven salt is quite possible. 

I learned that by doing my little routine and testing. 

Hopefully it works out. 





Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

aquaman1 said:


> Oh sorry. Wasn't saying you didn't know what you're doing. Not my intention. I was just saying That I stick to my routine. And I've seen changes in salt mix in one bucket. So the possibility for uneven salt is quite possible.
> 
> I learned that by doing my little routine and testing.
> 
> ...


No worries aqua, I knew you had good intentions. Im always up for suggestions and comments, makes a man better. Can't say I know it all, nor a little but this "odd ball" stuff gets to me. That and wasting money <~ not a fan lol


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

MPreston said:


> Needless to say, i will be switching salts. One bag, high nitrates, next bag looks like chaulk.
> It was suggested to go with H2O. Does anyone have insight/info on it?
> Keep in mind, I have a very LPS dominate tank.
> 
> ...


I am using H2O salts. Clear and no residue. It costs $65 vs $44 on Boxing Day sale.


----------

